# Somethings in my water?



## blonpunk88 (Mar 22, 2010)

So, thought it was just a bunch of mini bubbles all in my water a couple days ago, its gotten worse and i just noticed its all over the side of the glass in my aquarium.....and its moving. Teeeny tiny white things, EVERYWHERE. in the water, on the glass. You can't see how bad it is until you get up real close. My fish are acting fine right now, but I doubt this is anything but fine.

What to do?

75 gallon tank with 2 adult severums, young jack dempsey, juvenile red zebra, and a adult featherfin catfish.

I'm assuming they're worms..You can see from the picture that they are TINY and white. Maybe freshly hatched. I just want to make sure this isn't harmful to my fish and if there's any way to get rid of it!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They're just worms. You tank must be kinda dirty, since that is what makes them grow so much. Getting rid of them can take awhile. If they just have to go, then clean the tank and then cut back a bit on the amount of food you give the fish.


----------



## blonpunk88 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hmmm...Well Its been really clean for the past month, been trying to get my severums to mate. Doing a 20% water change ever week-2 weeks..But maybe I just stirred up some stuff when i first started cleaning it really good. The rock has been pretty nasty and brown every time i've cleaned with with the rock vacuum tho...

Did like a 50% water change about 2 weeks ago and i cleaned it recently, about 20%.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I get these all the time but I've never worried about it. Usually my plecos eat them. That or they just disappear


----------



## blonpunk88 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well I did a 100% water change and cleaned the rocks really good, which got rid of them...temporarily. They're back now though and i don't understand why I have them because I keep my tank clean. Is there any way to get rid of them? or do I just do a water change and clean the rocks every week till they go away?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

100% water change? Ouch, a 50% would have been better as id have imagined more than that would have started the cycle again. I wouldn't worry too much about the worms, they will just keep coming back after every water change as i've had this problem before, its best to just wipe the glass over daily with a sponge or something and that should keep clearing them until they eventually go.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It doesn't take very much food to feed a teeny tiny worm.
Okay, since the cleaning thing isn't helping, you can try chemicals, although I really wouldn't if you are trying to spawn your fish.


----------

